# Best Bluetooth In-Ear headphones for Mountain Biking



## giuliano (Apr 7, 2005)

Good day everyone,

I didn't know where to post this exactly as there is no category for what I am asking here.

I am looking for a good BlueTooth In-Ear headphones I can use for mountain biking, so resisting sweat is important.

Please advise.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Is this for listening to music? If so, then the best bang for you buck are the Sol Republic Shadow Wireless earphones. A quick history about the company since not many have heard of them. The company was started by a guy named Kevin Lee, who's father is Noel Lee the founder of Monster Cable. As you know, Monster Cable initially designed the Beats by Dre line until they were bought out. Kevin Lee worked at Monster Cable and branched out onto his own with a few other Monster Cable people, so their sound quality is on par with Monster's stuff while being less expensive.

Shadow Wireless Earphones by SOL REPUBLIC


----------



## giuliano (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that it is to listen to music, or maybe a podcast and it would be nice to answer a call if the call is important to interrupt my MTB ride 

Thank you Shakester, are these headphones sweat proof? I'll check them out.


----------



## danny31292 (Jul 20, 2011)

I just got a pair of backbeat fit's. They're not in ear so you can actually hear and maintain situational awareness. The built in mic is pretty good too. Fits well with a helmet.


----------



## giuliano (Apr 7, 2005)

The reason I am looking for in-ear is for a good fit, so I don't have to continuously fit them in my ear. I'll check them out as well, thank you so much.


----------



## danny31292 (Jul 20, 2011)

giuliano said:


> The reason I am looking for in-ear is for a good fit, so I don't have to continuously fit them in my ear. I'll check them out as well, thank you so much.


You have an ear hook. They're not like iphone earbuds. Unlike in-ear headphones you don't need to take them off every so often to let your ear breath or just get tired of something shoved in it.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

giuliano said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention that it is to listen to music, or maybe a podcast and it would be nice to answer a call if the call is important to interrupt my MTB ride
> 
> Thank you Shakester, are these headphones sweat proof? I'll check them out.


They're water and sweat resistant


----------



## giuliano (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you danny31292, I'll check them out as well.


----------



## BlokHed (Aug 3, 2014)

You have probably made your purchase by now, but I like these.
BackBeat GO 2 - Plantronics

I bought them from Amazon and they are great!


----------



## KCKS (Jun 26, 2009)

I have the jaybird bluebirds x. Haven't tried them biking yet, but they stay in fine for a workout or trail run.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

qak thump. been using these for 2 yrs, not waterproof but have definitely been wet. Review: QAK Thump Blu Headphones - Mtbr.com i do see they offer more products now


----------



## MTBAlabama (May 22, 2015)

cheap so I do not worry If I break them and they work great and are loud. I work in a automotive shop and can use these to listen to music over tire machines and my air gun.

https://www.fasttech.com/p/2238402 I have used them on the trail.


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

jaybirds bluebuds x awesome and waterproof....i washed them in washing machine and still worked.


----------



## giuliano (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks BlokHed for the info. I went with the Sol Republic ones, sound quality is not the best but it's ok for a workout and bike ride. Sometimes one side comes out of my ear when moving too much because of the design of where the batteries are stored which is kind of heavy and keeps bouncing behind my neck all the time, that's definitely a problem but it is too late to return it. By looking at the Plantronics which have the same design I would expect to have the same experience.

I really like the Review: QAK Thump Blu Headphones - Mtbr.com, I see their design is better can never tried them, so I am not 100% sure they'll do the right job.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I have 2 pair of these and couldn't be happier

Amazon.com: MEElectronics Air-Fi Journey AF16 Ultra Portable Stereo Wireless Headset (Black): Electronics


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

If you can dial in the fit these work well, but I would not use on busy trails.

Photive PH BTE-50


----------



## giuliano (Apr 7, 2005)

The Sol Republic Shadows that I ordered starting falling apart after 90 days, too bad I couldn't return them after that, they told me I can exchange them for the same exact one only, so now I am using the Apple PowerBeats, they sound better than the Shadows, they don't move that much, just a little but if I wear it as instructed which is behind the neck then the cable gets pull from either earpiece when I turn my neck right or left, so I found out myself that it is better for me personally to wear it in front of my neck, it feels really comfy that way, at least for me and the weight of the cable doesn't bother me.

Sol Republic were supposed to be coming out with a new model call Relays Sport Wireless that I want them to give them a shot but they were never release to the public, just thru a money raising campaign shown below:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sol-republic-relays-sport-wireless-headphones#/

I hope this helps to others.


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

I ordered a pair of the AfterShokz Trekz titanium bone conduction headphones when they were on Indiegogo. They are now available for order. I have been completely pleased so far. I can ride with my tunes but still hear the sound of my tires crunching on the snow let alone a car or rider coming up behind me. I lose more situational awareness from wearing my headband or balaclava to keep my ears warm than I do with these. I've even had a couple of phone calls while wearing these biking and they have worked well. I have no affiliation with the company and nothing is in it for me. I'm just a happy camper.

Trekz Titanium - AfterShokz


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

so what are the options for being able to answer calls?


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

My wife uses powerbeats-2 wireless headphones and loves them. She runs 7 miles a day with them and feels they're the best ones she has found yet - and she has gone through a bunch of them over the years.

Wireless Earbuds | Powerbeats2 Wireless | Beats by Dre


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I started carrying my Beatz Pill in my bag. I can still hear my music and still be able to hear the surroundings. I don't turn it up that loud so that it would bother people on the trails. If I'm ripping through a technical section, I can't even hear it, but on long climbs I can which is where I like my tunes anyways.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

matuchi said:


> My wife uses powerbeats-2 wireless headphones and loves them. She runs 7 miles a day with them and feels they're the best ones she has found yet - and she has gone through a bunch of them over the years.
> 
> Wireless Earbuds | Powerbeats2 Wireless | Beats by Dre


I have a pair of these. For whatever reason, they get a lot of hate online. I love mine and I am very picky about stuff like this. They take no time to charge, the charge lasts forever, they are incredibly comfortable and they stay put through whatever bouncing I subject them to. Most importantly though, they sound great. A little bass heavy but whatever. They rock. And they work seamlessly with my phone for calls. I rate them very high - a 9 minimum. I can't imagine how anyone could not be pleased with these.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Shakester said:


> I started carrying my Beatz Pill in my bag. I can still hear my music and still be able to hear the surroundings. I don't turn it up that loud so that it would bother people on the trails. If I'm ripping through a technical section, I can't even hear it, but on long climbs I can which is where I like my tunes anyways.


I hate you so much.....we can all hear it just a fyi


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

Backbeat Fit. Love them.


----------



## deputydog2003 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bose sport model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazorbackMTB (Aug 21, 2015)

Cerpss said:


> I ordered a pair of the AfterShokz Trekz titanium bone conduction headphones when they were on Indiegogo. They are now available for order. I have been completely pleased so far. I can ride with my tunes but still hear the sound of my tires crunching on the snow let alone a car or rider coming up behind me. I lose more situational awareness from wearing my headband or balaclava to keep my ears warm than I do with these. I've even had a couple of phone calls while wearing these biking and they have worked well. I have no affiliation with the company and nothing is in it for me. I'm just a happy camper.
> 
> Trekz Titanium - AfterShokz


Thank you so much for recommending these. The description sounded like exactly what I was looking for, ordered on that day, received them on Monday.

I've had two rides with them already, albeit shorter rides, but I can tell these are winners. The ability to hear my music AND still be able to hear the trail, cars, animals, approaching riders etc., such a great solution. As one would imagine, you're not going to get deep, rich, bass, or the full frequency spectrum available with in-ears or over-the-ears. But when I'm riding, I just need to hear the music, not feel it.

Have not tried the call function yet, and probably never will.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Cerpss said:


> I ordered a pair of the AfterShokz Trekz titanium bone conduction headphones when they were on Indiegogo. They are now available for order. I have been completely pleased so far. I can ride with my tunes but still hear the sound of my tires crunching on the snow let alone a car or rider coming up behind me. I lose more situational awareness from wearing my headband or balaclava to keep my ears warm than I do with these. I've even had a couple of phone calls while wearing these biking and they have worked well. I have no affiliation with the company and nothing is in it for me. I'm just a happy camper.
> 
> Trekz Titanium - AfterShokz





RazorbackMTB said:


> Thank you so much for recommending these. The description sounded like exactly what I was looking for, ordered on that day, received them on Monday.
> 
> I've had two rides with them already, albeit shorter rides, but I can tell these are winners. The ability to hear my music AND still be able to hear the trail, cars, animals, approaching riders etc., such a great solution. As one would imagine, you're not going to get deep, rich, bass, or the full frequency spectrum available with in-ears or over-the-ears. But when I'm riding, I just need to hear the music, not feel it


I saw these awhile back and thought they were a great idea, especially for skiing and biking. I was detoured by feedback that said they were uncomfortable after 30 min or so. Did you find that true and did they interface with your helmet okay?


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

I've used the Trekz on 5-10 rides the longest being 2.5 hrs wearing a bike helmet and head/earband because its winter here. I haven't experienced any discomfort. I've also used them with a balaclava with no issues. The first 30 minutes I ever wore them I had a weird sensation in my ears but don't get it anymore. Voice dial seemed to work fine. I like the option to hands free call in case I crash and can't access my phone in my pack.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Cerpss said:


> I've used the Trekz on 5-10 rides the longest being 2.5 hrs wearing a bike helmet and head/earband because its winter here. I haven't experienced any discomfort. I've also used them with a balaclava with no issues. The first 30 minutes I ever wore them I had a weird sensation in my ears but don't get it anymore. Voice dial seemed to work fine. I like the option to hands free call in case I crash and can't access my phone in my pack.


Thanks, how difficult is managing the buttons with your gloves on?


----------



## Cerpss (Sep 13, 2015)

Simplemind said:


> Thanks, how difficult is managing the buttons with your gloves on?


The only glove experience I have is with either thin full finger summer gloves or slightly thicker (40-60 deg Pearl Izumi) shoulder season gloves. Volume is fairly easy so far either up or down and you can kind of feel your way off the back of the ear piece. The function button on the outside of the left ear is alright. I just push until I hit it.


----------



## SpecialCshoe (Mar 29, 2016)

Dr dre Power beats 2. They sound amazing and the battery lasts 4.5 hours. They say the headphones are sweat and water resistant. If you go this route make sure to play around with the rubber ear portion. A snug fit is key due to wind noise


----------



## charlesjohny (Sep 9, 2017)

*Check this list as well*

This list has really good explanation of best earbuds under 100 for bike riding. These earbuds even have helmet support as well so they remain fix in ear without any pain or pressure.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

charlesjohny said:


> This list has really good explanation of best earbuds under 100 for bike riding. These earbuds even have helmet support as well so they remain fix in ear without any pain or pressure.


What a waste of time. First off, where is the bike-specific section? Second, the list repeats itself half way through. Third, who wrote this? An illiterate idiot? Fourth, I am not going to name names but that list is jammed with the absolute shittiest of recommendations. Fifth, the focus of the thread was wireless.

Apologies for my frankness.

Welcome


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I use jbirds and love them. Still on my original pair from 3 years ago.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd like to modify my review above of the wireless PowerBeats 2.

If for biking, do a hard pass on them.

The over the ear design does not mesh well with a helmet -- any kind of gnar knocks them partially out of your ear, and the wind noise at any speed is deafening compared to the music. I broke my first pair trying to keep them in my ears, and that was commuting on pavement. I got a free replacement, but they are no better.

Mine are now restricted to running, and they are fine at that. But for biking -- yeah -- I would suggest doing a hard pass.


----------



## material guy (Mar 14, 2011)

I use the Monster Isport and have had no issues. They fit well with helmet and sun glasses as well as easy to answer the phone with gloves on.


----------



## gexas (Aug 15, 2008)

I use the blue ant pump HD ear buds...I've ridden enduros and 6 hour rides and they work great..u can take a call on them too. To keep hands close to the bar I pair this Satechi blue tooth button to pause,skip songs,vol control as well. I'm never going back to the annoying tune of my heavy breathing on a brutal killer hill.


----------



## WolfpackFbNs (Feb 26, 2018)

Reviving this old thread. Any newer wireless headphones that don't fall out during ride and fit under helmets?


----------



## giuliano (Apr 7, 2005)

WolfpackFbNs said:


> Reviving this old thread. Any newer wireless headphones that don't fall out during ride and fit under helmets?


I am using the Bose Sound Sports, the first generation and they will fall from the ear or get loose with some intensive trails, other than that I love them because these are the first sweat resistant earphones that can handle me after going thru Sol Republic and 3 pairs of Beats about 2-3 years ago. Bose Soundsport have now the ones that are totally wireless but I have no experience with them but I will buy them if my soundsport ever breaks.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

WolfpackFbNs said:


> Reviving this old thread. Any newer wireless headphones that don't fall out during ride and fit under helmets?


I took a chance on these recently and bought the BT cable that powers them.

The earbuds are STAGGERINGLY good for $13
https://www.gearbest.com/earphones/pp_009522209032.html?wid=1433363

The BT cable: First one didnt work, had it replaced for free. Second one works fine, battery is only good for 3-4 hours and the sound quailty isn't as good as the wire DAC chipset I use daily but its still passable.
https://www.gearbest.com/earbud-headphones/pp_712247.html?wid=1433363


----------



## WolfpackFbNs (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks, I'll look into those. I had a pair of bluetooth headphones (not sure the brand), they sounded fine and worked fine at the gym but I couldn't ride with them as they would fall out constantly. Road bike riding was fine but I'm mostly on the mountain bike.


----------



## WolfpackFbNs (Feb 26, 2018)

Man, I forgot about Gearbest! $13 and they work well? I've never seen headphones with a replaceable cable, interesting.


----------



## western_rider's_dad (Mar 28, 2005)

Definitely a bit more money, but after running with the JayBird X2s for a number of years, I upgraded to the Tarah Pro. I've been very happy with fit/comfort, sound quality, and no issues with sweat.


----------



## ben_1987 (Jul 24, 2016)

I picked up a pair of skull candy wireless earbuds last year for riding that I'm pretty happy with. I typically just ride with one in.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/skullc...VEsZkCh20NwXvEAQYCSABEgIKQPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfpackFbNs (Feb 26, 2018)

I picked up a pair of the trekz titanium bone conduction headphones. I'll be returning them here soon and try something else out. Sound is descent and they actually stayed where they needed too for my entire ride. I just didn't like the way they felt. The wire connecting the ear pieces is stiff and moving your head certain ways made it uncomfortable.


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

Ive tried MANY different kinds of ear buds and to date the very best I've had are the Treks Titanium. The big plus for me is having trail/rider awareness to be able to hear when you have other riders around to allow on by while riding. And they hold a charge for quite some time.


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

Since it doesn't cover my ears, the Trekz Titanium keeps me aware of my surroundings. The fit is ok but not the most comfortable headphone I've tried.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Huawei AM61's.
They work very well and have a brilliant battery life.
https://consumer.huawei.com/en/accessories/sport-headphones-lite/


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Cheap and disposable but stay in your ear no problems because of the hooks.

Mpow Flame Bluetooth Headphones Waterproof IPX7, Wireless Earbuds Sport, Richer Bass HiFi Stereo in-Ear Earphones w/Case, 7-9 Hrs Playback, Noise Cancelling Microphone (Comfy & Fast Pairing) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077FRLKJX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_vVGfDbKC1606V


----------

